# God complex



## falling_free

I think I have some kind of god complex, this sounds insane but give me some time to explain.

Im an agnostic first off, I don't know wherer there was some kind of creator force that created us as I think currently at least anyone who can claim to just beleive in a superbeing god doesnt have enough evidence at all, and LETS FACE IT EVOULOUTION HAPPENED

Dinosaurs - there I just disproved the garden of eden story

Never the less though I find that I have devloped from my various adventures in the land of fucking stoned out of my face land some kind of god complex. That is wondering if I am infact god, in a solipism kind of way. That is thinkoing that everyone is simply a figments of my imagination and somehow I created this world in my head.

Sounds crazy yes?

I know when I was on drugs that my already kind of solipisht liek thinking got worse tenfold when I started to get paranoid, suddenly I devloped a god like complex charecter to counter the confusion I was causing myself, that is imaginating that I could actually transend the laws of physical reality. Go beyond and have some kind of ultiamte control. Please note that I SMOKED A HELL OF A LOT OF WEED.

But now all the time when I am ever doing anything, I am always thinking I am god, this is insanity to the maximum and I wonder sometimes if I really have crossed the boudnries into scitzophenia style terriotory. I do suffer fromn delsuions which I can view as such and psheduo audiotery hallisanions that are beyond my control. I MAY be mildy scitzo, I dunno. I also have the word god and christ in my name, and from these words ive delusionly deduced that I am somehow connected to chrsitianity and the god of that relgion, why simply because I have some words in my name from the relgion of christainity, which is simply insane.

this is mostly just a ramble but I have to say that thinking I am god is just insane isnt it??? I dunno. fuck I cant struture a single line of thought anymore at all. I don't feel able to communicate rationely anymore.


----------



## flowingly

falling_free said:


> That is thinkoing that everyone is simply a figments of my imagination and somehow I created this world in my head.


I feel that way often.

As for the dinosaurs, I can't accept that they happened. My boyfriend would tell me, "But they have evidence." It just scared me...where was I when the creatures roamed the lands, water, and air? Where were people as a whole-- humans? I never make much sense about this, I cannot seem to get the words right.


----------



## falling_free

> As for the dinosaurs, I can't accept that they happened. My boyfriend would tell me, "But they have evidence." It just scared me...where was I when the creatures roamed the lands, water, and air? Where were people as a whole-- humans? I never make much sense about this, I cannot seem to get the words right


The dinosaurs most definitly exsisted, I know becasue I was very enthusiastic when I was younger at fossil hunting and dinosaurs in general. and Entire skeletons have been found of dinosaurs, and I used to find lots of annomites and other sea creatures preseved in rocks.

Where were you??? I dunno who could know, maybe you were a dinosaur in a previous life? or maybe you just didnt exsist. Humans wern't around in dinosaur times, although the dna of the dinosaurs would have gone to us in some form, since we proabbly all come from the same primodial soup. part of our dna may have come from dinosaurs, we do have parts of our brain from lizards, in fact the r complex in our brains which is resonsible for OCD like features of our minds, is a feature from our lizard ansceters.

People didn't exsist, until we evolved from monkeys probably, well I guess we probaly did. I reckon we evolved from monkeys who took musrooms actually, and from the pyschoative propties devolped language but I don't know fully.


----------



## flowingly

But all I know is my life now. Nothing else. Where did all the myria human souls ... come from? Poof-human souls? Are we recycled?

One of my biggest fears is that after I die I will once again become unaware/nothingness, non-existant. And I don't mean this in an egotistic way, but I'd MISS myself.


----------



## Guest

Hi there,

I'm kinda new here. Just registered seconds ago. But your post caught my attention.



falling_free said:


> I think I have some kind of god complex, this sounds insane but give me some time to explain.


No seriously, does not sound insane at all. No irony. I think it crosses peoples minds more often than one would expect.



falling_free said:


> Im an agnostic first off, I don't know wherer there was some kind of creator force that created us as I think currently at least anyone who can claim to just beleive in a superbeing god doesnt have enough evidence at all, and LETS FACE IT EVOULOUTION HAPPENED


Obviously it happened...
Evolution however says nothing about abiogenesis. That's important to note. It is impossible to prove or disprove gods existence.



falling_free said:


> Never the less though I find that I have devloped from my various adventures in the land of f--- stoned out of my face land some kind of god complex. That is wondering if I am infact god, in a solipism kind of way. That is thinkoing that everyone is simply a figments of my imagination and somehow I created this world in my head.
> 
> Sounds crazy yes?


Crazy : No, Presumptious : yes !

When I was 12 years old I have dwelled on the same line a few times. I remember experiencing a sensation similar to the Truman Show LOL Like all was set up by me or outsiders. In other words that the whole world evolved around me. You can not rationalize on a subject like that. I do wonder personally if this kind of perception is favorable. So I just don't think that way. Sometimes it's that simple.



falling_free said:


> I know when I was on drugs that my already kind of solipisht liek thinking got worse tenfold when I started to get paranoid, suddenly I devloped a god like complex charecter to counter the confusion I was causing myself, that is imaginating that I could actually transend the laws of physical reality. Go beyond and have some kind of ultiamte control. Please note that I SMOKED A HELL OF A LOT OF WEED.


You obviously are very aware and clear that this is just that : imagination. Remember that next time you go on that line. Transcendence and such is not about conquering physical laws. It is more about seeing the whole and accepting it as reality. 
What we perceive as reality in the West however is far from truth. That does not mean physical laws stop to exist beyond it.
I smoked a hell of a lot of weed too and still do from time to time...no matter how much people like to say so : this does not alter reality for the better or worse. It merely changes your angle. I smoke weed and I still have common sense.

The danger with psycho-active drugs is that it gives you a whole new range of thinking methods. Artists for instance claim it helps their creativity (which it clearly does). It is however important to always be aware of "reason" or at least be aware of what is commonly seen as reason. Which you obviously do.

There is nothing irrational about having god thoughts. It's just that : a thought. Arranging your whole life and thinking according to that however is another matter and certainly not favorable.



falling_free said:


> But now all the time when I am ever doing anything, I am always thinking I am god, this is insanity to the maximum and I wonder sometimes if I really have crossed the boudnries into scitzophenia style terriotory. I do suffer fromn delsuions which I can view as such and psheduo audiotery hallisanions that are beyond my control. I MAY be mildy scitzo, I dunno. I also have the word god and christ in my name, and from these words ive delusionly deduced that I am somehow connected to chrsitianity and the god of that relgion, why simply because I have some words in my name from the relgion of christainity, which is simply insane.


Your deduction is far from logical. It's a co?ncidence that your name has god or christ or whatever in it entangled. In some foreign language out there your name probably has sandwich in it.

One more thing : In some Eastern philosophies God operates through all and everything. In this sense there are no different I's but all is part of the whole. These kind of philosophies are just as "valid" as Western philosophy where everything evolves around personality. Thinking however that you or any other person is the sole god is as I said presumptious and ignorant of (physical) reality. There is more than one piece on the board but, yeah, maybe eventually it's all one and the same thing if you combine them or get them on the same line.

BTW I like Tool a lot too. That's how I got interested in themes like these.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Guest

falling_free said:


> People didn't exsist, until we evolved from monkeys probably, well I guess we probaly did. I reckon we evolved from monkeys who took musrooms actually, and from the pyschoative propties devolped language but I don't know fully.


LOL

With or without mushrooms, consciousness is always expanding, and that includes enhanced forms of communication (one of many is the internet) and language. Evolution is not as static as it appears through history. It is a continuous process. It just does not fit into our perception of time, which is rather narrow.
I do believe that mushrooms can cause leaps in consciousness. Especially on a personal level.


----------



## MrMortgage

I used wonder WTF was all this dinosaur crap and cave men. Where was God when all this happened.

I started learning about the bible and the bible mentions Dinosaurs. It also mentions life on earth before Adam and Eve.

God owns the whole universe! The word cosmos or kosmos in greek mean order...What order you ask...Gods order!


----------



## falling_free

MrMortgage said:


> I used wonder WTF was all this dinosaur crap and cave men. Where was God when all this happened.
> 
> I started learning about the bible and the bible mentions Dinosaurs. It also mentions life on earth before Adam and Eve.
> 
> God owns the whole universe! The word cosmos or kosmos in greek mean order...What order you ask...Gods order!


God owns the whole universe????? Why can't god share!!!!! :twisted:

I want my own nebula to fuck around in AHAHAHA
:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## falling_free

Good replies also dotor c



> When I was 12 years old I have dwelled on the same line a few times. I remember experiencing a sensation similar to the Truman Show LOL Like all was set up by me or outsiders. In other words that the whole world evolved around me. You can not rationalize on a subject like that. I do wonder personally if this kind of perception is favorable. So I just don't think that way. Sometimes it's that simple.


Yeh I had the whole my life is a test gameshow trip when I was younger, like oh my god what if im a test robot in this world or an experiment in a lab. seems like I was born exsistential :lol:

THEY are watching lol



> Your deduction is far from logical. It's a co?ncidence that your name has god or christ or whatever in it entangled. In some foreign language out there your name probably has sandwich in it.


The GREAT SANDWICH



> One more thing : In some Eastern philosophies God operates through all and everything. In this sense there are no different I's but all is part of the whole. These kind of philosophies are just as "valid" as Western philosophy where everything evolves around personality. Thinking however that you or any other person is the sole god is as I said presumptious and ignorant of (physical) reality. There is more than one piece on the board but, yeah, maybe eventually it's all one and the same thing if you combine them or get them on the same line.


Yes like the TAO, ying yang. I think there is some truth to the tao and even some buddishm teaching.... I can feel the emptyness inside so I can kind of identify with the emptyness ideas of buddishm though I stuggle to understadn many of the ideas (and most reality related to the outside world)


----------



## MrMortgage

falling_free said:


> MrMortgage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used wonder WTF was all this dinosaur crap and cave men. Where was God when all this happened.
> 
> I started learning about the bible and the bible mentions Dinosaurs. It also mentions life on earth before Adam and Eve.
> 
> God owns the whole universe! The word cosmos or kosmos in greek mean order...What order you ask...Gods order!
> 
> 
> 
> God owns the whole universe????? Why can't god share!!!!! :twisted:
> 
> I want my own nebula to f--- around in AHAHAHA
> :twisted: :twisted:
Click to expand...

I feel you on that man! That would be crazy if in heaven God gave us the power to control our own little part of the universe! That would be crazy! Anyway...Right about now I would be happy just not having any mental disorders and just being happy with life...That's good enough for me


----------



## Guest

falling_free said:


> The GREAT SANDWICH


Yes that's what I meant. The very great sandwich LOL



falling_free said:


> Yes like the TAO, ying yang. I think there is some truth to the tao and even some buddishm teaching.... I can feel the emptyness inside so I can kind of identify with the emptyness ideas of buddishm though I stuggle to understadn many of the ideas (and most reality related to the outside world)


Yes I relate to that. It's because Budhism did not originate in Western society. I try to find a mix myself. There's this great quote from Maynard about cycles of the moon or something. I think you can find it at toolshed or just ask, in case you haven't heard it. It comes down to that people are basically empty inside but nevertheless you can choose your own interests and morality.
Also, from a Maynard quote : you can use a knife to cut vegetables but you can also choose to kill someone with it. It's exactly this choice, if taken consciously, that still leaves you free will instead of emptiness.

pfew...enough ramblings for one day.

take care !


----------



## Guest

falling-free

Of course your God, you have chosen to be God but you are your own God, God of your self, Obviously right? make sense? And Dinasours just because it dosen't talk about dinasours in the bible dosent' mean they don't exist! ufo's, who knows just because it dosen't say it in the bible dosent' mean it didn't exist, maybe God didn't have the time? The room? I sure don't claim to know, But I do know that God exist because he sent his son to die on the cross and there for we have the holy spirit to accept or not except and because i believed and accepted jesus as my personal savior I CAN FEEL HIS PRESANCE ! tha's unexplainable I just can't explain it but I know he exist, The only way I can explain it is if you were to stand behind me, I can't see you right but I know your there! I can sense your presance right and I can sense your presance because YOU ARE REALLY THERE!
(sorry the spelling is so crapy) well that's the best way to explain it and this is for other christains I know as well. Well talk to ya later
rebecca


----------



## MrMortgage

esoracceber said:


> The only way I can explain it is if you were to stand behind me, I can't see you right but I know your there! I can sense your presance right and I can sense your presance because YOU ARE REALLY THERE!


Good point!


----------



## Martinelv

Doctorc - Yes, it is impossible to disprove or prove 'god/s' existance. But it is also impossible to disprove that there is an invisible leprachaun who lives on my shoulder.

Your statement is pointless.


----------



## Homeskooled

Ah, but technically Martin, I cant prove that you exist either. Even Descarte's proof that he existed, " I think, therefore I am!" is based on a fallacial premise. You can never be certain of anything, least of all yourself.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv

True, but if that`s the case, why not end it all? All we can do is hedge our bets and live in the same consensual reality as everyone else.


----------



## Homeskooled

Well, I agree to an extent with you. All we can do is hedge our bets. We all just bet on different things. Good to see you back in the spirtuality forum.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## falling_free

Ive been thinking just now that the only reason I have said god complex or have to a degree (not as bad anymore) is because of my drug experinces, you know when people like experinece what they call being one with everything when high on drugs, well I feel like that all the time except I feel like im one with everything yet disconnected from my fellow humans because of it, strange and paradoxial as that sounds, hence a kind of if I feel like im everything, i must be everything ergo god type thought feedback loop devolops. so now I guess its my job to get out of it and to reconnect to the objective world of reality as we know it, while maybe still storing my postive drug experiences or the postive aspect of feeling like your one with everything.


----------



## Homeskooled

Sounds like a good idea, Falling.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## sleepingbeauty

thats the challenge then isnt it. keeping your roots strong and healthy yet not getting rooted to the spot. ie, staying grounded whilst evolving, changing, and experiencing.


----------



## The Wraith

I thought dinosaurs existed? Oh well. There go's one of my childhoods favorite hobbies. :lol:

I have been agnostic for a long time now. But now I feel so hopelessly emerced in my own world. Everytime I feel compelled to pray because I 
can no longer take enough. I just sigh and figure nothing out there can help me because if it could it would have by now. So , if there is a God.
He is not helping us cheat on this test, if there is such a higher power.


----------



## Rozanne




----------



## Martinelv

No, the dinosaurs never existed. Their bones were either put there by the devil/s to trick us, or the past hundred years of geology, paleantoloty (spelling), physics, etc, is compltely and utterly wrong.


----------



## Homeskooled

But beware - the devil can do worse things than manipulating dinosaur bones....If one becomes an atheist, God takes away your ability to spell words like paleontology and completely! You are forced to live a life of grammatical incompleteness... Shudder....this I why I thank God every day that I am a beleiver. When I start splling sentinces like thes, than you'll know Homeskooled has fullen away.....

Homeskooled :wink:


----------



## Martinelv

:lol:

Yes, but the difference is that us Atheists know when we are wrong, hence my (spelling) notation. It's not ignorance, it's lazyness. Notice the difference?


----------



## Homeskooled

Where's your spelling notation for compltely then, huh? :twisted:

Yes, I realize that you are quite able to spell these things, Martin. I'm just ribbing you. I sense some of your old fire coming out! Also, a little bit of an implication that beleivers dont "know" when they're wrong...Ah, yes, the crumbling of the armisitice.....I am going to get on a horse with a loud cry of "God wills it!" and wrest Ipswich from your infidel hands!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Triachus

Best way to go is agnosticism in denial. You can still maintain your cold logical idealogy but you can let the idea of god slip into your head to lift your spirits whenever you're feeling fucked.

Its illogical to believe, but its also illogical to perpetuate a depressing life philosophy. I say, swallow your pride on this. The feeling doesn't even have to have any distinguishable characteristics or have any clear explanation. I'm just getting started with this whole idea so i've still got the atheist voice but its really a wonderful relaxation tool.

I'm poineering this whole concept so give me time. Just thought of it the other day.


----------



## Scattered

I don't think you're pioneerring sh!t because I've been doing this long before you even thought of it. Credit where it's due. Perhaps you can make strides in the technical theoretical underpinnings of it and organize into some coherent system.


----------



## Triachus

Aight, you can get credit, but as far aas the theory is concerned, i'm not sure i'll be happy with the results. I think that it'll all boil down into a leap of faith or some Steve Martin shit, which is exactly what I wish to avoid. Best left untapped I suppose.


----------



## terrapin

falling_free said:


> I am always thinking I am god, this is insanity to the maximum and I wonder sometimes if I really have crossed the boudnries into scitzophenia style terriotory.


oh my god!!!!!!! i never wanted to admit this..so i was always waiting for someone else to say it first. but i have had these exact feelings! i had no one to talk to about it because i always thought they'd just think i was turning into the next Cult leader of the world stating "i'm god", but i was really weirded out by the feeling. i remember i had just seen a movie, and was walking to my car and feeling really dp'd out....and then that idea came into my mind. i thought "oh great, i'm a schitzophrenic now". i just felt like, what if i'm god trapped in this body..and the only way to end this reality or be released from this body was to realize that it is god in here. or something. and etc of exactly what you explained you feel. (well, minus the bit about having the letters in my name). yeah sounds a bit crazy, but i totally understand what you mean. weird.


----------



## sleepingbeauty

according to quantum physics, you are God.


----------



## Martinelv

According to Quantum Physics........even if there is a god, we can never be sure he exists. Possibly.


----------



## Scattered

There are far too many professional quantum physicists on this forum.


----------



## Martinelv

Yes, Quantum Physics does seem to have a strange appeal to DR/DP'ers.


----------



## MrMortgage

Martinelv said:


> No, the dinosaurs never existed. Their bones were either put there by the devil/s to trick us, or the past hundred years of geology, paleantoloty (spelling), physics, etc, is compltely and utterly wrong.


It's lame when Christians think the devil put the bones on this earth. The word of God even explains that man wasnt the first thing here.

Take satan for example, he used to be this awesome angel before adam and eve, he was an angel of worship. When he was a serpent that was satan in his fallin state.

So then we ask the question "why did satan need to be an angel of worship if there was no other critters on this earth....?"

MAYBE BECAUSE THERE WAS OTHER CREATURES ON THIS EARTH INCLUDING HUMAN LIKE CREATURES THAT GOD GOT PISSED OFF AT THE DESTROYED......

Its lame Christians that dont understand the word of God that make it hard for guys like me to explain it right......


----------



## Martinelv

So you agree that human beings are just mammals, like all other mammals, that have resulted from Non-random mutations in evolutionary selection? That we are just hairless apes?



> The word of God even explains that man wasnt the first thing here.


Sorry, I forget. Which particular god do you believe in Mr Mortgage? I think that needs to be clarified. There are billions of them, and each one is jostling to be the 'real' and only one. Which one do you like?[



> Its lame Christians that dont understand the word of God that make it hard for guys like me to explain it right......


How come you figure that you understand god/s message (whichever one it is) and 'lame' Christians don't? Are you special? Is conceit one of the deadly sins? :wink:


----------



## MrMortgage

Martinelv said:


> So you agree that human beings are just mammals, like all other mammals, that have resulted from Non-random mutations in evolutionary selection? That we are just hairless apes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word of God even explains that man wasnt the first thing here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget. Which particular god do you believe in Mr Mortgage? I think that needs to be clarified. There are billions of them, and each one is jostling to be the 'real' and only one. Which one do you like?[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its lame Christians that dont understand the word of God that make it hard for guys like me to explain it right......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come you figure that you understand god/s message (whichever one it is) and 'lame' Christians don't? Are you special? Is conceit one of the deadly sins? :wink:
Click to expand...

I speak truth, not some wacko doctrine other people teach. My teaching is straight from the bible no religious non sense here.

I do agree that man wasnt the first here. You must understand that when God created this earth he made it so that its a system that take care of itself. I'm not against evolution, we see things evolve all the time, this is just simply part of God creation. "Why do babies get born without any limbs?", "If God was so great why would he let things like this happen?" Well... as we know now, babies born with issues, humans getting weird diseases come from mutations and all that scientifc knowledge....See....God created that system...

For example, take the part of the bible where the holy spirit had to enter Jesus in the form of a dove? Why did it have to be a dove? Why not just some spirit that we cant see? Well God has placed laws, similar to the laws of physics, if fact God created the laws of physics. The only way the spirit was able to enter this earthly realm is by coming in legally by Gods system, so it entered as a dove, the same way Jesus came into this world, by natural birth, he didnt just show up, he had to come in legally.

See Martin, the word of God isnt so twisted when it gets taught right, it stupid people that dont study hard enough, or just want to use God for personal gain that mess it up for the rest of us...yes even you Martin.

And just to close and to bring up your point about sins, we are not under the law anymore and we are now dead to sin thank to Jesus, the only sin is the sin of not having faith. "Now since we dont have any sin/law to worry about does that make it okay for us to be wackos and get drunk everyday and act a fool?" NO DONT BE STUPID USE YOUR GOD GIVEN SENSE TO FIGURE THIS OUT DONT USE THE FACT THAT JESUS DIED FOR ALL SINS TO BE AN ASS AND BE EVIL.

Hope this helps....Laters


----------

